# Twenty-four hours with the iPad: A new user’s thoughts



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

From my recent blogpost:
--------------------------------------------------
Okay, I've had my iPad for over 24 hours so feel somewhat qualified to give a review.  I am not reviewing this as a 'tester'; one who has dived into all features, fuctions and apps.  I am reviewing it based on a user's perspective, so anything that I didn't need to do--whether in settings, apps, games or any feature(s) that did not come into use during a normal 'iPad day' won't get mentioned.  Also, some of the below I consider no-brainers because the improved experience is predominantly due to the larger form factor. Here goes:

Overall:  It is the slickest and most fun device that I've gotten in a long time.  Other than my Kindle, I can't think of anything that I've purchased within the last few years that I totally 'got' right off the bat.  I HATE the insinuation of this being a great device for your Mom, but I'd have to agree.  And maybe if I got her one of these, she'd stop having to call me all the time because of the spyware she inadvertently downloaded to her pc while looking for and playing online poker games.

The Flash factor: This is my only big issue so far. Its not so much a problem for me on websites (so far), just that I enjoy a Facebook game every once in a while. Those are all in Flash, so at this point, I'm not sure whether I'll end up phasing out those games or whether I'll end up going back to the laptop.  Jury is still out.

Apps & Related: Despite Jobs assertion that current iPhone apps work on the iPad, I hate (really hate) opening an app and only getting the tiny little screen in the middle; and for most of mine, while the 2X button increased the size to fit the entire screen, the degradation in the graphics usually caused jagged edges on the fonts. A small irritant that became bigger the more I encountered it.  I'll be going thru my apps one-by-one, eliminating the ones that I don't consider up to par.  On the other hand, to the apps that were an upgrade to iPad format, I can give nothing but kudos.  Every upgrade that I've dived into looks and works better and most have additional functionality.

I've updated my video podcasts to HD where available and really look forward to relaxing at lunchtime to watch a video, or even a movie.  Even though I enjoyed them on my iPhone, the larger form factor will be appreciated. I'm taking a flight next month and I'm sure that I'll be feeling appropriately superior as I watch all my media :-D

Email: Once I discovered the landscape mode for email, I was off and running.  Viewing email in the portrait mode was a bit irritating, I highly recommend the landscape mode as the email list stays docked and  you don't have to go back and forth to the list.

GPS Related: I won't be using the iPad for any GPS navigation (nor do I use the iPhone), but despite other's complaints, every location-based app that I've used so far has accurately pinpointed my location.

Websites: Compared to the iPhone, the browser on the iPad seems a whole 'nother animal. It's better cause its bigger, but there are a few tweaks that have been added as well. As stated earlier, I haven't run into any flash issues yet, but have encountered a couple of formatting problems.  It felt like those were caused by the browser thinking it was an iPhone.

iTunes: Yuck. Frankly, all I'm interested in when browsing the App Store on the iPad are iPad enhanced apps.  How hard would it be to let me select what device I want to see apps for? Sure, I can see Top Apps for the device, but what if I want to browse all the iPad apps? If the capability is there, it's buried far enough that a casual user can't find it. In my book, that means its not there. (Okay, I just had an idea, and figured out how, but am only 80% sure that I get a list of all of them.) Other than that its just iTunes and the App Store.

Form factor: I posted yesterday that the iPad is too heavy to use one-handed and that I desperately need something to prop it on.  That still hold true for me today; in fact, the muscles in my hand got tired very easily holding the device (one-handed). Maybe its because don't have the arm/hand strength of a man, but I also have a feeling that the weight and form factor have a lot to do with the ads show someone sitting down with the thing across their lap or propped up on their knees and not just being held in a hand (check out the Kindle ads to see the difference).  This is not a bad thing. I like the feeling that I should sit back in my chair and type or watch something on it.  I just need support if I don't want to use my knees.  For that support I'm thinking about a a Peeramid; the default Apple stand/cover doesn't look like it holds the iPad at a steep enough angle for how I have been using it.  I will also be getting either a sleeve for it or a leather cover from M-edge, and maybe a skin to prevent scratches on the back, but only if I can find one that also covers the bezel on the front.  If not, I'll just stick to a cover and stand combo.

After a day I have a few fingerprints on my iPad, but they don't bother me at all compared to how the thing attracts every particle in my house.  It seems like a magnet for every piece of fiber, stray hair or piece of lint floating in the air.  I shudder to think about what would happen if I had any pets.

My husband and I thought we would be able to share the same iPad, similar to the now lonely laptop in the TV room, but after only the one day, and similar to what happened with my Kindle--he is pretty much out of luck.  I find myself constantly picking it up to check on this, read that, etc.  And like my iPhone (and Kindle)will be going to bed with me.  I'll be abandoning the iPhone for the post-alarm checking of email and Twitter, and use the iPad instead.

All said and done, this is absolutely the time for a device that fills the gap between the smartphone and my laptop; I look forward to future iterations of the device as well.

Last word: Just in case you didn't see my previous post, I will NOT be using it as a reader--I'm perfectly happy with the Kindle for longform reading, but for everything else? I like it so much that I may now be able to ditch my water-damaged iPhone and try one of those other models--but I'll be waiting for the June announcement before I finalize those plans.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I have a peeramid pillow and it works great with the iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> How hard would it be to let me select what device I want to see apps for? Sure, I can see Top Apps for the device, but what if I want to browse all the iPad apps? If the capability is there, it's buried far enough that a casual user can't find it. In my book, that means its not there. (Okay, I just had an idea, and figured out how, but am only 80% sure that I get a list of all of them.)


So how did you (you think) select apps designed for iPad? Please share!

I just ordered a Peeramid!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> So how did you (you think) select apps designed for iPad? Please share!
> 
> I just ordered a Peeramid!


I went to the Categories page and typed ipad in the search box. You'll get two boxes on the page. the first says "iPad Apps See All>", click See All. I have no idea what order they're in (irritating), but I went thru over 20 pages and still can scroll. There is no 1 of # page indicator.
(Edit)
IMPORTANT: Don't install anything or look at details. Doing so then selecting back will take you back to Page 1 
Instead, take not of which ones you want to look at and do a search on that name when you have a good list. Thus the irritating notation above.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Top right side of iTunes there is a serach button. Type in iPad, then hit your Enter button. When the new page comes up, scroll down until you see Apps for iPad. Hit the "See All" arrow right next to Apps for iPad and 18 pages worth show up.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

So, are you browsing Kindleboards with it, and posting, too, then? That's the one thing I find really frustrating on my iPhone is posting on forums. I'm hoping the iPad will fix that with it's larger size, but I'm not sure if I'll be using my bluetooth keyboard or if I'll be okay with the touchscreen keyboard.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> So, are you browsing Kindleboards with it, and posting, too, then? That's the one thing I find really frustrating on my iPhone is posting on forums. I'm hoping the iPad will fix that with it's larger size, but I'm not sure if I'll be using my bluetooth keyboard or if I'll be okay with the touchscreen keyboard.


I commented on the keyboard and using it for posting in my "first thoughts" in the other thread. In short, the virtual keyboard is tolerable for short postings, but not for a lengthy period of time. On Kindleboards, I see funny vertical artifacts that look like vertical scratches from the way the iPad draws on the monitor (I assume). I don't see these on any other site. Also, you can't scroll within your "reply" box on kindleboards, which discourages wordiness in replying!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes. It's MUCH nicer on the iPad. Now if I could only find the caps lock key!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I commented on the keyboard and using it for posting in my "first thoughts" in the other thread.  In short, the virtual keyboard is tolerable for short postings, but not for a lengthy period of time. On Kindleboards, I see funny vertical artifacts that look like vertical scratches from the way the iPad draws on the monitor (I assume). I don't see these on any other site. Also, you can't scroll within your "reply" box on kindleboards, which discourages wordiness in replying!


If you put the iPad down it it much easier to type long posts with two hands. As far as the lines, I see them on my iPhone too so perhaps it's a Safari thing although I agree with you on the reply box scroll.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Yes. It's MUCH nicer on the iPad. Now if I could only find the caps lock key!


I take it caps lock doesn't work like it does on the iphone?

EDIT: It does...

Double-tap the Shift key. The Shift key turns blue, and all letters you type are uppercase. Tap the Shift key to turn caps lock off.
You can turn this feature on or off in Settings > General > Keyboard.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I take it caps lock doesn't work like it does on the iphone?


Not that I can tell. The double tap dent do anything but turn on then back off


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Not that I can tell. The double tap dent do anything but turn on then back off


You have to turn it on in settings > general > keyboard


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I commented on the keyboard and using it for posting in my "first thoughts" in the other thread. In short, the virtual keyboard is tolerable for short postings, but not for a lengthy period of time. On Kindleboards, I see funny vertical artifacts that look like vertical scratches from the way the iPad draws on the monitor (I assume). I don't see these on any other site. Also, you can't scroll within your "reply" box on kindleboards, which discourages wordiness in replying!


I'm going under the assumption that it works pretty much the way the iPhone works. Since I don't have an iPad I can't test that theory.

When you're in the reply box, tap the screen to bring the keyboard up. With it up, touch your finger to the reply box and hold it there. A circle should pop up. Keeping your finger on the screen, drag the circle around. When you drag it to the edge of the box and past, the text box should scroll in that direction.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Yes. It's MUCH nicer on the iPad. Now if I could only find the caps lock key!


You have to set the CAP LOCK in settings. It's in the General / Keyboard category.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> You have to set the CAP LOCK in settings. It's in the General / Keyboard category.


Head::desk
THANKS!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered the iPad Apple case when I ordered my 64/3G. I knew I'd have trouble holding it (disabled hands). And the fact that the case also subbed for a stand in either portrait or landscape sealed the deal. I know I'll need a bag for it - Melissa at Borsa Bella is working on a case for her new iPad. I'm itching to get mine, but it would be here until the end of April. Waaaaaa! In the meantime, I'm reading all the reviews by everybody - good and bad.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Been reading some posts at MacRumors that if you have the Apple case on the iPad, the dock will not be useable. Apparently the seams on the side of the case prevents a good connection to the iPad dock. I would think you would have the same problem with the keyboard dock that will be shipping soon. The only way to make it work is to either remove the iPad from the case everytime you want to use the dock, or cut a bigger hole in the case where the plug is. (Or return either the case or the dock to Apple.)

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> . On Kindleboards, I see funny vertical artifacts that look like vertical scratches from the way the iPad draws on the monitor (I assume). I don't see these on any other site. Also, you can't scroll within your "reply" box on kindleboards, which discourages wordiness in replying!


Just wanted to say that the vertical lines on KB shows up on iTouch too -- it is 3 lines that are together to the right of center right and then if I increase the size of the picture I see 4 lines and 3 lines on that side?? (edited to add - it seems the number of lines changes occasionally - I just had 5 lines together this time) The first time that showed up on my Touch I thought I had broken the screen somehow .... and I can't scroll within the rely box either ..


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I take it caps lock doesn't work like it does on the iphone?
> 
> EDIT: It does...
> 
> ...


WOW THANKS!! I learned someting new for my Touch too


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> GPS Related: I won't be using the iPad for any GPS navigation (nor do I use the iPhone), but despite other's complaints, every location-based app that I've used so far has accurately pinpointed my location.


You must be in an area with a lot of mapped hotspots, because the Wifi iPad, like the iPod Touch, does not have any GPS capabilities whatsoever. The GPS receiver is integrated with the cellular radio, and is therefore only present on the 3G models (as it is on the iPhone).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used Heather's (luvmy4brats) tip about pressing in the reply box till I get the circle, and then dragging to move in the reply box.  Works!  Slow, but works!  And when I'm using my BT keyboard, I can just use the arrow keys on the Keyboard.

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've used Heather's (luvmy4brats) tip about pressing in the reply box till I get the circle, and then dragging to move in the reply box. Works! Slow, but works! And when I'm using my BT keyboard, I can just use the arrow keys on the Keyboard.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy - can you comment on the keyboard functionality? Does CTRL C, V X work? Does it come with keys to right and left click? Do you think the keyboard is a must have if you are going to use the Works apps?

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've used Heather's (luvmy4brats) tip about pressing in the reply box till I get the circle, and then dragging to move in the reply box. Works! Slow, but works! And when I'm using my BT keyboard, I can just use the arrow keys on the Keyboard.
> 
> Betsy


Good to know it works on the iPad too. BTW, that circle is a magnifying glass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Betsy - can you comment on the keyboard functionality? Does CTRL C, V X work? Does it come with keys to right and left click? Do you think the keyboard is a must have if you are going to use the Works apps?
> 
> Thanks!


On a Mac (and this is an Apple keyboard), it's COMMAND C, V, X, (and A for all). I've been using them. No right click or left click, but in Safari on the iPad, if I press and hold on something with my finger, a context sensitive menu pops up. I had to experiment a bit to get to copy an image link to use with Linkmaker, but I was able to make it work!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review


----------

